# Potty Training Advice



## Kikksss (Apr 7, 2017)

Hey there, 

I'm wondering if anyone has any tricks or just some advice in regards to potty training. 

Levi will not go outside when we know he should have to go, about twenty minutes after drinking water, he waits until he is inside and then pees on the floor. 

He has been fine with number 2 and waits to go outside for that but we can't seem to rid him of the peeing inside habit. 

Can anyone advise on what I should do?? 

Thanks!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Instead of having a set time, it works better if you watch like a hawk and look for the cues that he needs to go (sniffing the ground all of a sudden, circling, running and then stopping all of a sudden, starting to squat). You watch them like a hawk to try to catch him before he goes and then take him out. This way he learns that the cue to go out is his need to pee and not the amount of time after he drinks. 

The other thing is you have to out stubborn him. If he goes right as soon as he comes in, it means you need to wait and wait and wait until he does his business and then give him a birthday-like celebratory congratulations ceremony each time. And when he does have an accident, you just clean it up matter of factly. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

